

Why study finite-dimensional vector spaces in the abstract? - TriinT
http://www.dpmms.cam.ac.uk/~wtg10/vspaces.html

======
tokenadult
I'll note for the record that there are many other very interesting articles
about mathematics living at that site,

<http://www.dpmms.cam.ac.uk/~wtg10/>

the academic home page for Timothy Gowers.

------
pbhjpbhj
If R^3 is taken with vector (x1,x2,x3) defined using x1+x2+x3=0 then I can't
quite picture that, I can only imagine the projections on the axes, not the
actual plane ... anyone know of a simply 3D graphing tool online.

~~~
gjm11
Draw (or, better, imagine) a cube with corners at (+-1,+-1,+-1). The plane
through the ++- vertices is x+y+z=1. The plane through the +-- vertices is
x+y+z=-1. The plane you want is parallel to those and half-way between them.
Does that help at all?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Thanks to you and Jabavu, the "normal (1,1,1) vector through the origin" is
the best description for me.

